# Field - uphill shots



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I've seen several where the shooter stakes were at the foot of the incline and a few yards back out on the flat.
And the target was up the hill.

The end result is that the arrow is being fired into the slope instead of up and along the slope.
But still giving a nice, challenging uphill shot.

If you have a 30-40 degree slope, and back the shooting stations 15-20 yards out away from the foot of the slope, surely you might still be able to get some 15-20 degree shots. ????


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks JMJ
Anybody have seen some gizmos what will limit how far up can raise the bow?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Out of curiosity - how are you going to limit how high an archer can raise their bowarm taking into consideration the different sizes of all the archers that could be shooting from the position? Not to mention some of the worst sky draws I've seen have been those where the bowarm isn't being raised above the archer's head but rather where the archer is drawing with the bowarm relatively parallel to the ground, bow hand cocked skyward, while pulling downwards towards the belly with the release hand side. A device/system to restrain how high the archer can raise their bowarm in that last situation still won't keep an errant fired arrow from launching skywards. Just saying...... Your intentions are good but I don't think you can come up with a "one size fits all" system to force archers to draw a bow safely. About all you can do is stress the importance of not sky-drawing at the shooting station, warn those observed drawing unsafely, and make sure the target position is set up with safety in mind (i.e. do not set uphill target at the crest of a hill, make sure any arrows fired accidentally over an uphill target cannot readily reach public areas in/around the range, etc.).

>>------->


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

One thing, which is against your basic desire to shoot long downhill and short uphill, would be to do the reverse or to shoot longer uphill than the previous downhill shot. This eliminates the hazard of forgetting to change sight setting on the shorter uphill shot. I believe the best is a combination of this plus using a longer flat base before the slope begins when shooting uphill.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

CHPro said:


> Out of curiosity - how are you going to limit how high an archer can raise their bowarm taking into consideration the different sizes of all the archers that could be shooting from the position? Not to mention some of the worst sky draws I've seen have been those where the bowarm isn't being raised above the archer's head but rather where the archer is drawing with the bowarm relatively parallel to the ground, bow hand cocked skyward, while pulling downwards towards the belly with the release hand side. A device/system to restrain how high the archer can raise their bowarm in that last situation still won't keep an errant fired arrow from launching skywards. Just saying...... Your intentions are good but I don't think you can come up with a "one size fits all" system to force archers to draw a bow safely. About all you can do is stress the importance of not sky-drawing at the shooting station, warn those observed drawing unsafely, and make sure the target position is set up with safety in mind (i.e. do not set uphill target at the crest of a hill, make sure any arrows fired accidentally over an uphill target cannot readily reach public areas in/around the range, etc.).
> 
> >>------->


I totally agree with you about all. I have a terrain where I could fit the uphill shots but the club officials (including myself) have a big concern. 
Not the Field shooters creating us problems, I have not seen a lost arrow in many years, but the novice and primitives who will eventually come to challenge themself....
Unfortunately not enough safety zone- length behind the targets....I hate myself placing these 3-4 targets on flat...
I was thinking about building "a" window with an attached box (looking through as in a tunnel), shorter archers must move back a step or so the taller opposite, move closer to opening...
Anywhere else the L-R misses I had corrected earlier placing a board right beside the shooting position what was limiting the hand or the stabilizer to "swing out" from inline position, but these uphill spots giving me sleepless nights. 
You know when you want something so baaad and can't reach out ;(


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

They can doit


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

bigHUN said:


> They can doit
> 
> View attachment 2214590


THAT is just plain mean,hahaha.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Uphill shots must have a backstop (natural or man-made) because leaves and branches will not stop every missed arrow. We had a 3D range set up with a couple uphill shots and no backstop. I found three arrows stuck 16-20 ft up in the trees at least 50 yds (thru the brush) behind where the targets were set. If I found three, how many went passed those trees to the ridge behind them? I don't know. Safety is paramount because one bad arrow will have the whole course shutdown.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

bigHUN said:


> They can doit
> 
> View attachment 2214590


I want to shoot that course.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Jason, you can come shoot ours. We're not that far from IL...

Here is our original bunny, until the loggers dropped a tree on it. I have the lumber to rebuild it and I'll be doing that in the next couple of weeks. I do plan on building more a of catch screen into it this time. There is nothing behind that target for at least 1/4 mile, but it still makes me a little nervous.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

The usual way to setup an uphill shot (if you have some hills to set it on) would be for the target to be positioned uphill from the shooting stake, but still well below the crest of the hill, so any high shots would still impact the earth of the hill.

Any target that is "sky-lined" where a miss would go a long ways beyond the target could be considered unsafe.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

BigHun.....As stated previously, safety when setting any course needs to be paramount. Unfortunately, too ensure that accidents do not ever happen some shots or target placement cannot be utilized. It would be great to have a course setup where extremely challenging shots are implemented, but the club is correct in forbidding the shots you're trying to implement. The slightest chance that an arrow accidentally being released or even deflected off the target or a tree branch and potentially injuring a club member cannot and must not be allowed. 
You have stated that "no friking way an arrow can penetrate all the way up through the branches ". Well, Are you willing to take 100% sole responsibility when that arrow which can and will penetrate all the way up through the branches strikes a club member. 
You can build what ever boxes you want to prevent sky drawing, however, I for one do not want to spend my time at any club walking around looking up for that "one" accidentally launched arrow due to a poor decision on how targets were placed.
If the course or targets cannot be placed in a safe position, then you are going to have to abandon the idea of those shots.....period!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

DssBB said:


> ...If the course or targets cannot be placed in a safe position, then you are going to have to abandon the idea of those shots.....period!


Absolutely agree, I (or anybody) would never build a course purposely unsafe. 
This my target on the OP picture is in the valley well populated with trees, the angled shot is 50 yard with a 10% cut. Lets speculate now, if I would turn around in front of that target and create a 25-30 yard uphill shot, all L-R misses would be stopped and you will have to be well fit to bend in your shoulder to even purposely raise the bow above that target, and even then the trees/crown/bushes behind the target would deflect any misses (I sad the background forrest is see through right now because no leafes but that portion along the ridge is deep dark shade in the summertime). Also, there is a room just to cross a creek and back about 20 yards so the angle would decrease.
Initially I planned to build a fence from segments, 3-4-5 fence panels (or as many would be needed) from HD lumber even 8 Ft high each to be placed well behind next 20 or so yards to minimize the risk of any flyers.
I was tinkering only "what if I can make something" but definitely would not even start building the locations if these would be unsafe.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The point i was trying to make is that arrows can be deflected due to misses or accidental releases. You stated trees, crown/bushes behind the target would deflect any misses. That statement is not 100% correct. Those deflected or missed shots (arrows) can travel quite a distance and in any direction. The area behind the targets must be sufficent to ensure no one is any danger of being struck by a stray arrow. Shooting up hill regardless of sky drawing or not presents an even bigger danger. Building an 8ft wall 20 or so yards behind the target may not be enough to stop the arrow depending on its trajectory. From the sounds of all your descriptions of your intended target layout and a fita range off behind it, I would abandon the idea of any uphill shots and use your creativity to develop alternative shots elsewhere on the property.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*I gave up with the idea long ago*

just saying would be an interesting game. Shooting uphill is totally different then downhill, I never had a chance to try or see at least wherever I traveled.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Here are a couple of our uphill shots at Grays Harbor Bowmen range in Washington.

Always hard to tell from a photo, but both are quite an uphill walk to get to the target (with steps to make it easier).

And there is still plenty of hill behind the target to snag arrows that might be shot high.









Target #23, 35 yards










target #24, 62 yards.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

hey big hun,didnt we use to shoot 3d uphill.back at the new fita field uphill 45yds.a little far to walk but an amazing shot it is.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> hey big hun,didnt we use to shoot 3d uphill.back at the new fita field uphill 45yds.a little far to walk but an amazing shot it is.


Yes and that was a good time, everybody knew the game, we were competing with each other teasing and laughing. 
Unfortunately the latest board chairs no one have any background in archery and they have no idea what the Field game is about. Couple days ago I was watching a head of the chair with some trad folks could not hit the 48x44 target bail from 40 yards and suddenly the Field range became the most dangerous in the club :killpain:
BTW, have you noticed YCB doesn't have a fully running Field course, a full set of 14 for almost a year? These smarts must have done an amazing job killing it...


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I keep envying the pro archery series venues they have some truely awesome facilities.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Sasquech said:


> I keep envying the pro archery series venues they have some truely awesome facilities.


Me too! Those ranges make the great field archers look even better, and some really good archers look sort of average. 

But, I'll bet the parking lot is not right behind the 75 degree shot.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rsw said:


> One thing, which is against your basic desire to shoot long downhill and short uphill, would be to do the reverse or to shoot longer uphill than the previous downhill shot. This eliminates the hazard of forgetting to change sight setting on the shorter uphill shot. I believe the best is a combination of this plus using a longer flat base before the slope begins when shooting uphill.


I agree...the rules clearly state that a target is not to be set so that an overshoot of said target will create a "flight shot". Also don't forget to include "sidehill" shots, since those are as challenging, if not MORE challenging than uphill/downhill shots.
Also, why do those uphills and downhills have to be the longer distances? You'd be surprised how tough an steep uhpill or downhill bunny or 20-30 yarder can be!
In the past, I've been on many a course where a short, steep uphill or downhill bunny or 15, 20, 25, or 30 yarder has put the best to "shame" because they are not used to the body angle and change of "T-formation" that hose wreak upon the shooter.
Sidehills are the same way...people don't practice them either! 
Longer shots uphill or downhill are easier than shorter ones!
In addition to this, you use less land and the safety angles are easier to manage if some shorter ones are mixed in with the longer uphills and downhills and sidehills.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------

